

JGrowl - jQuery plug-in to create pop-up notifications like OS X's Growl Framework - ravindra1982
http://www.dreamcss.com/2009/05/jgrowl-jquery-plug-in-to-create-pop-up.html

======
thegoleffect
jGrowl is surprisingly robust and well crafted. I've used it for a while.
Though... its been out a while, too.

~~~
dandelion
Not sure why anyone would want to replicate growl.

~~~
abi
What do you mean? Growl is not good? Why?

